# Vista wifi - "Local Access Only"



## Einarrson (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry for replying to such an old thread but I am having a problem like this.

I wonder if this problem has been fixed by a windows update but the pc I am working with has a clean install of vista home premium with sp1 and sp2 installed. 

As with the problem in the op here the laptop connects to the router but displays the status local access only.

The laptop is an Acer 5310 and the router is a netgear dg834g 

I have narrowed this down to being something to do with the encryption type as with encryption disabled the connection works perfectly.

If I try to configure WEP I get a message saying wps will not work if I use this.

Other methods like WPA and WPA2 claim to connect but have the 'local access only' message when the pointer is hovered over the connection icon.

Any help greatly appreciated as this is a time consuming problem but I am more curious to know how it was resolved as none of the numerous suggestions I have tried have worked. 

Thanks.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

I moved your post to this new thread. 

Old thread from 2008 closed --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/vista-wireless-local-access-only-262636.html

Let's see what the system can tell us about your wifi. Please download the zip file, extract the EXE file - save to Desktop. RIGHT-click on EXE icon, select "Run as Administrator".

http://www.techsupportforum.com/att...op-netsh_lan_wlan_01-12-2010_jcgriff2_exe.zip

2 Notepads will open - one behind the other. Save both as text files. Attach them to your next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Einarrson (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks jcgriff2,

I went back to the laptpop this afternoon with the file you posted but the results of it are kind of irrelevant now though as I fixed the problem before I ran it.

I'm guessing the driver for the wifi card didn't support the encryption I was using and/or the router which was a lot newer than the laptop.

Anyway I updated to a later driver version and it worked straight away. I foolishly assumed that the driver from the Acer site was the latest version.

Wish I had tried this before and saved myself a lot of hassle.

I can post the logs if anyone wants to see.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Einarrson (Jun 9, 2009)

Well it appears I spoke too soon as the problem has reoccured. It seems it is an intermittent problem. 

The logs are attached to this post.

I have seen loads on the web about this problem but thought it must have been solved by a service pack as the posts are only of a certain age.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

I see you have an Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter, diver date = Sept 2009 and your network indicates 100% signal - 


```
[font=lucida console]
======================================================================= 
============================== SHOW DRIVERS =========================== 
=======================================================================


Interface name: Wireless Network Connection

    Driver                    : Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter
    Vendor                    : Atheros Communications Inc.
    Provider                  : Atheros Communications Inc.
    Date                      : 09/06/2009
    Version                   : 7.7.0.331
    INF file                  : C:\Windows\INF\oem18.inf
    Files                     : 1 total
                                C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\athr.sys
    Type                      : Native Wi-Fi Driver
    Radio types supported     : 802.11b 802.11g
    FIPS 140-2 mode supported : Yes
    Authentication and cipher supported in infrastructure mode:
                                Open            None
                                Open            WEP-40bit
                                Shared          WEP-40bit
                                Open            WEP-104bit
                                Shared          WEP-104bit
                                Open            WEP
                                Shared          WEP
                                WPA-Enterprise  TKIP
                                WPA-Personal    TKIP
                                WPA2-Enterprise TKIP
                                WPA2-Personal   TKIP
                                Unknown         TKIP
                                WPA2-Enterprise Unknown
                                Unknown         Unknown
                                WPA-Enterprise  CCMP
                                WPA-Personal    CCMP
                                WPA2-Enterprise CCMP
                                Unknown         CCMP
                                WPA2-Enterprise Unknown
                                Unknown         Unknown
                                WPA2-Personal   CCMP
    Authentication and cipher supported in ad-hoc mode:
                                Open            None
                                Open            WEP-40bit
                                Open            WEP-104bit
                                Open            WEP
                                WPA2-Personal   CCMP[/font]
```


```
[font=lucida console]
======================================================================= 
============================= SHOW INTERFACES ========================= 
=======================================================================


There is 1 interface on the system: 

    Name                 : Wireless Network Connection
    Description          : Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter
    GUID                 : c96070fa-6ee7-410d-84c5-dc5e7d1a703c
    Physical Address     : 00:1c:26:19:24:f4
    State                : connected
    SSID                 : showstopper
    BSSID                : c0:3f:0e:21:bf:1c
    Network Type         : Infrastructure
    Radio Type           : 802.11g
    Authentication       : WPA2-Personal
    Cipher               : CCMP
    Connection Mode      : Auto Connect
    Channel              : 6
    Receive Rate (Mbps)  : 54
    Transmit Rate (Mbps) : 54
    Signal               : 100% 
    Profile              : showstopper 
[/font]
```
`

Can you connect to Internet using the Broadcom NetLink Gigabit Ethernet?

I need additional system information, please. 

Follow these instructions --> BSOD Posting Instructions

I wrote the app and use it for non-BSOD troubleshooting as well. It will take ~10 minutes to run, uses all on-board system utilities (Microsoft SysInternals AutoRuns notwithstanding) and will hopefully provide clues to loss of Internet connectivity.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Einarrson (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks I will run that app and post the results.

Yes connecting via the Ethernet works fine. 

Will post back with the results later.

Thanks.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Given you can connect via Ethernet, the wifi connectivity may have something to do with encryption. Here is screenshot - your's on left; a system here on the right. I have Windows 7 x64 - Intel 5100 wifi, driver timestamp = January 13, 2010. 
Authentication = Open
Cipher = WEP



Where did you get the current September 2009 driver from? Most wifi drivers I see these days are timestamp = 2010.

I only see drivers for XP - Atheros AR5007EG --> http://www.atheros.cz/download.php?atheros=AR5007EG&system=1

None specifically for Vista.

Info on your router - Netgear DG834Gv5 Wireless-G Router with built-in DSL modem - 
http://www.netgear.com/Products/Rou...ModemRouter/DG834G.aspx?detail=Specifications

Your system - Acer Aspire 5310 --> http://www.atheros.cz/download.php?atheros=AR5007EG&system=1

When you said in earlier post that new driver (Sept 2009) worked... for a while, then cut to Local Connectivity - - did you actually get on the Internet or were you looking strictly at the wifi icon?

The fact that Ethernet works and wifi does not points to the wifi device/ driver itself given that you have tried the various forms of "Authentication" and "Cipher". I would say the driver. Have you tried "Open" & "WEP"?

I would suggest that you borrow someone's USB wifi and test your system as well as test another system's wifi capability on your network as well.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Einarrson (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.

I got the driver here http://www.nodevice.com/driver/AR5007EG/get64240.html

Yes that is the router and the system in question.

Yes I've tried open and WEP. Open worked even before I installed the later driver but trying to configure WEP in the Router cp gives a strange message saying wps will not work with WEP or words to that effect.

Yes when it connected I was browsing the web, downloaded some programs etc...

I recorded the information with your BSOD app and will attach to the thread. This was while the connection was functioning.

I think there is a problem with patchy broad band service with the ISP at the moment and the 'i' light on the router is often red instead of green though I am unsure whether this coincides with the local only message.

Thanks.


----------

